# Préavis



## world (11 Octobre 2022)

bonjour je vient de démissionner d un contrat qui a commencer il y a 2 mois j ai 15 jours de preavie a faire nous somme deja le 11 oct donc le mois a commencer le 1  les parents recoi la lettre demain matin 

ma question et es ce que mon employeurs et obliger de me regler du 1 au 9 oct plus 10 au 15 oct 
 en faite les 15 jours de preavie il dois me les regler ci j effectue  ce preavie les heurs en en fais pas cadeau quand meme ?
comment ont calcul le salaire de oct 
 svp


----------



## kikine (11 Octobre 2022)

bonjour si vous avez prévu un préavis plus que se que prévoit la ccn? car sinon - de 3 mois le préavis c'est 1 semaine il me semble
sinon non bien sur qu'un préavis est payé


----------



## Sandrine2572 (11 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

Les PE reçoive la lettre demain matin donc nous serons le 12  
Le préavis commence donc demain 12 octobre pour 15 jours 
Donc vous aller encore travailler 15 jours avec ses PE  donc oui vous aller être payer pendant votre préavis un préavis ne s effectue jamais GRATUITEMENT
Donc votre salaire pour octobre sera calculer par le calcul cours de cassation
Sauf comme le dit Kikine si vous avez prévu dans votre contrat un préavis plus long et ou si vous refusez d effectuer votre préavis la les choses seront différentes


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (11 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour comme kikine. Le préavis est plus court maintenant.  A vérifier sur le contrat.


----------



## Pioupiou (11 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour
Article 120 de la CCN
Pour moins de trois mois d'ancienneté le préavis est de 8 jours calendaires
pour moins de 1 an 15 jours calendaires
pour plus de 1 an un mois calendaire,
Hors période d'essai


----------



## cline514 (17 Octobre 2022)

non pour un contrat de moins de 3 mois le preavis est de 8 jours.


----------



## world (22 Octobre 2022)

merci


----------



## Griselda (23 Octobre 2022)

Dès lors que le préavis est effectué il est bien évidement payé, ce n'est pas parce que tu démissionne que tu travaille gratuitement. Le préavis sert à fixer un délai d'information, pour que l'autre partie ait du temps pour s'organiser.

Le seul cas ou le préavis ne sera pas payé c'est s'il n'est pas effectué à ta demande. 
Si ta demande est acceptée par accord ecrit tu ne leur dois rien et ils ne te doivent rien concernant le préavis.
Attention le PE qui n'est pas d'accord que tu ne fasse pas ton préavis peut demander réparation qui peut aller jusqu'à une indemnité correspondant au salaire des jours non effectués. Cela veut dire que non seulement tu n'est pas payée (logique puisque tu n'as pas travaillé) mais en plus tu leur dois des sous.
De même si le préavis n'est pas effectué à la demande du PE, soit l'AM est OK et l'écrit on se quitte là sans rien se devoir concernant le préavis mais si l'AM n'est pas d'accord (et pourquoi le serait elle? Sauf si l'arrange pour commencer un autre contrat plus tôt...?) alors le PE est obligé de payer l'AM du salaire qu'elle aurait perçu durant le préavis.

Concernant le temps de préavis il faut regarder 2 choses:
- la dernière CCN en vigueur
- le contrat signé des 2 parties: si le contrat ne précise rien c'est automatiquement la CCN qui sera appliquée.

Durant la période d'essai il n'y a pas de préavis, sauf si on indique autre chose dans le contrat.
Une periode d'essai n'est pas systématique, pour qu'il y en ait une il est indispensable qu'elle soit précisée au contrat.


----------

